# first buck with bow



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

he aint as big as some on here but hes all mine


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Awesome. Nice buck.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

your pretty spry for a 66 year old keep up the good work old man.


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

He is a fine buck! Congrats and well done.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice Buck! There are people that have been bowhunting a long time and havent killed one that nice! Congrats


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

That smile is bigger than most on here!!! Congrats!! That's definitely a trophy.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks like East Texas???? Where at???? Thats a fine mature trophy buck anywhere but especially in East Texas! Congrats!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

yes east texas between nacadoches and center


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

fillet said:


> your pretty spry for a 66 year old keep up the good work old man.


its my grandson he gets on here more than i do and i let him use my acount


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That big cheesy smile says it all. U gotta love bowhunting! Job well done.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> That big cheesy smile says it all. U gotta love bowhunting! Job well done.


 first buck with bow absolutley have to smile that big and thanks its a total different thrill when you take it at that close of a range


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

good job thats a nice buck =)


----------



## elkarcher (Jun 5, 2006)

Great job. Thats a real nice buck, I like the dark horns.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congratulations. He is cool!


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

great buck - bow or rifle - congrats


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice buck!


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

Thats a heck of a buck, congrats for sure!!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful buck! Congrats!


----------



## StarterKit (Nov 30, 2010)

Very Nice Buck! Good job young man.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Very nice buck!

TH


----------

